# To Preserve the Label Information



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea to me, sure would help later on.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

by photo you mean taking picture of the labels? you lost me at that part.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes
The picture is an actual photo of the label on the water heater.

When idiot manufacturers put a label on the back side of an appliance such as a washer, dryer etc. and you would rather not pull it completely away from the wall to read or photo, take a picture using a mirror and flip it at your computer to right side up.


----------

